# What is a Merle?



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

I am learning about Cockapoos and have never heard of the color Merle but they seem pretty popular and actually cost more so I was just wondering if anyone could tell me about them. How are their coats different and why are so so popular?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Merle is a genetic variation which gives a different coat pattern and can also give blue eyes it can also increase the risk of deafness. However the gene is a dangerous one and if two dogs with the merle gene are bred together there is a 25% chance of pups being double merle and that is very bad news for those pups leading to potential for deafness, eye problems including blindness and numerous other potential health problems. With cockapoos with variable coats there is also the potential of dogs having the merle gene without knowing about it and hence double merles being bred.

So - pretty yes, but as far as I am concerned not desirable.

I will freely admit to being somewhat biased - a few years back a friend adopted a double merle collie pup who had been dumped on the streets at 8 weeks. She was blind, deaf and as she grew developed epilepsy and various compulsions - despite everyones efforts she was put to sleep just before her first birthday. Her litter sister was slightly luckier and took longer to develop problems but was also put to sleep very early


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh My! I had no idea about the Merle and am so sorry to hear about your friend's experience. What a tender hearted person she is to care for those poor unfortunate babies. We need more people like your friend in the world. Thank you for sharing your knowledge and expertise with me, it so kind of you and is very helpful to me when making a decision about choosing the appropriate coat of my next Cockapoo. They say that chocolate Cockapoos turn gray but not the F1's. I've got a lot more the research to do before making a decision. I hope it will be a well-informed one


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chocolates cockapoos often fade - black can also fade as poodle colour genes are complicated. Breeders also often charge more for sable but the darker ends of the hair get cut off so a total waste.


----------

